# New GrubHub Acceptance Rate



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

There was a thread on this subject but It seems to have disappeared. In my opinion raising the minimum acceptance rate from 75% to 90% is a bad move. GrubHub is dependant on tips, once customers figure out that drivers can't cherrypick as much, the tips will drop and GrubHub will will have to pay out the difference.


----------



## Torin (Apr 26, 2017)

Was my thread some one got hurt in the rear and reported cause I had a bad word in it. 

Either way agree, also I am just salty with grub hub today had a order I was going to long way to the place to get only reason was 25$ total as soon as I pull in it gets canceled rip 25$ and grub as far as I have experienced doesn't give squat for cancels even when it's not your fault.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't take a job to have fun or play games. I'm there to make money


----------

